# Chick Pix!



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Just a few random pix of my little flock.








This is my Lady Yksi (The white leghorn)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It looks like they've got a great spot to be chickens in. Now I need to find the time to do something like that for mine.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I should take some pics. I just seem too busy all the time-doing nothing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> I should take some pics. I just seem too busy all the time-doing nothing.


LOL I'm doing nothing right now. I can't make myself get up.


----------

